# Frage zu X flow 412



## ernie007_de (27. August 2013)

Hallo,

habe das x flow 412 (2013) am Samstag bei meinem Händler gefahren.

Bin sehr begeistert. Hier meine Frage: ich habe vorher noch nie etwas von der Pentbox gehört, wie seit ihr damit zufrieden ? Gibt es Probleme damit, wenn man durch Dreck, Matsch usw. fährt ?? Wie schwer ist das zu reinigen ? 

Die Original Formula Bremse werde ich durch eine XT ice tech ersetzen lassen.

Gibt es sonst noch etwas beim Kauf zu beachten ? 

Danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß ernie


----------



## Peter Lang (28. August 2013)

hallo,
ich fahre seit Januar ein 2012er x flow 412,nach inzwischen etwa 3000km bin ich sehr zufrieden.Ich habe das Teil auch sehr ausgiebig im Schnee und Matsch getestet bisher keine Probleme.
Hatte vorher auch Bedenken wegen der Formulas. Mit den Originalbelägen quietschen die auch grausam. Vorne habe ich jetzt eine Scheibe von Trickstuff verbaut und an beiden Bremsen andere Beläge seitdem herscht Ruhe und die Bremspower finde ich sehr gut.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernie007_de (28. August 2013)

Danke Peter für deine Antwort.

Also hast du keine Probleme mit dem reinigen der Pendbox, 
mal sehen wie es sich im Trail bewegt.

Gruß Ernie


----------



## Peter Lang (28. August 2013)

ich hatte genau deswegen vorher auch Bedenken, aber ist echt easy zu reinigen. Bin vorher nur Hardtail gefahren und wollte wegen der Wipperei bergauf kein Fully, da funktioniert die Pendbox echt genial.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## VogesenBikerin (2. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre seit einem Jahr ein X-Flow von Lapierre mit Pendbox. Funktioniert perfekt, da wippt nix, kein Kraftverlust, immer genug Grip am Hinterrad, einfach super!

Die Reinigung ist auch kein Problem. Mein Lapierre hat schon einen Winter hinter sich mit Dreck, Matsch und Schnee, zudem ist der Boden bei uns stellenweise auch sandig ... für die Pendbox alles kein Problem, für die Formula-Bremsen schon eher, da gibt es sicherlich bessere. Aber gib dem Ding einfach mal ne Chance, austauschen kann man die Bremsen immer noch. Meine ist noch dran und ich bin bis auf das gelegentliche Quitschen bei Nässe auch zufrieden damit.

Viele Grüße,
Carola


----------



## ernie007_de (2. September 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort bekomme es nächste Woche aber mit xt Bremse ohne Aufpreis.

Gruß Ernie


----------

